# Television Conversion



## AceR0k0la (Feb 10, 2013)

I have an awesome, low mileage 98 Monaco Winsor. I want to do some modernizing. Starting with the conversion of the old tech tv's to current flat screens. Has anyone done this? Suggestions? I want to get rid of the big oak box above the driver and most likely replace with a fold to the ceiling mount. I'm not sure how to best replace the now necessary trim to match the rest of the storage overheads and conceal the now exposed wiring/cables. Any thoughts?
Thanks
Acer0k0la


----------



## C Nash (Feb 10, 2013)

I replace ours with a 27 in flat screen.  Made a panel that fit in old box and hinged it to where it swings up.  Now have storage for movies or tapes behind the tv.  Works great and got rid of some weight.  I have a HR so pobably similiar to yours


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 10, 2013)

well mine is in the shop as we spreak. I hope to get it back in a day or two. When I do I will ost some pictures of what I had done


----------



## LEN (Feb 11, 2013)

Have a 2000 HR and did kinda what you are talking about. Look at the albums and see pics of what I did. Saved the box in the LR and bed room and built a door to mount the new TV's, tild up and have xtra storage.

LEN


----------



## C Nash (Feb 11, 2013)

Lens pic were the references I used for doing mine.  Thanks Len.  Works great


----------



## AceR0k0la (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks so much for the great suggestions. I saw the instructions in another post and think this is exactly what I need to do. i couldn't find the pics in albums, i only saw the current Alaska shots. Most probably an operator error. Thanks again.


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 12, 2013)

I will post pictures tomorrow. I am going to pick it tomorrow and bring it home, then I will go over everything take some picture and then post back on here


----------



## C Nash (Feb 12, 2013)

Well ours just withstood the pounding of I-10 in Lousiania today so guess its ok.  Drove no road in Alaska that was this rough including the ice trucker road to Artic ocean.


----------

